# Un Auto Menos



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

que tal gente!

Nomas queria invitarlos a darse una vuelta por esta pagina:

www.unautomenos.org

jejeje si, es mi pagina, y en ella básicamente les cuento lo que he estado haciendo, hago, o planeo hacer con la bici como parte importante de nuestras vidas.

La idea principal es que la gente que pudiera estar un poco interesada en esto del ciclismo urbano tenga otro lugar donde buscar información. El 2 de Marzo ya voy a cumplir un año usando mi bici como medio de transporte para ir a mi trabajo y pues ya algo se sobre el tema.

también hablo sobre algunas otras cosas, y bueno, espero mantenerla bastante activa...espero les guste!. Aqui el intro de la pagina.

Tambien aprovecho para agradecer a mtymxdh por darle el ride al fork de la Trurly hace un par de semanas ya.

saludos

pd. espero esto no sea considerado un spam  jeje


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

un par de fotos de como va quedando la Trurly... creo que el Martes ya me voy a ir en mi bici "nueva" para el trabajo!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues más que por la marca/modelo de bicicleta que uses ó vayas a usar, mis felicitaciones van por el uso que le das a la bicicleta como medio de transporte, demostrando que sí se puede. Pretextos para no hacerlo, sobran. Lo verdaderamente difícil es renunciar a la comodidad de un vehículo motorizado, sin importar las consecuencias ambientales negativas que éste representa.

¡Enhorabuena! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias blatido!

Es lo que tu comentas, pretextos sobran, y la verdad es que he sucumbido ante ellos varias veces....este segundo año sobre la bici me propuse al menos duplicar mis kilómetros urbanos y estoy preparando la bici para ello...espero mañana o pasado publicar la bici ya armada


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Y Ya que este armada...
UnPretextoMenos!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

pues hoy es martes... como va esa bici?

:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mas tardecito pongo las fotos...tuve un pequeño percance instalando la salpicadera trasera :bluefrown:



saliendo de la ofic voy por un machuelo para re-hacer las roscas


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> saliendo de la ofic voy por un machuelo para re-hacer las roscas


No hizo falta...solo se necesitaba un poco de paciencia...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Muy, muy bonita, mi bici ideal para ciudad sería muy similar, pero con slicks y una barra tipo J bar.

Que la disfrutes!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias ritopc!

en el plan original estaba tomar "prestada" la H bar de la pugs que estoy armando pero mejor no jejeje...

la rodada de prueba fue excelente...me tengo que acostumbrar al kilo y gramillos menos que tengo en la horquilla, pero se siente muy bien, mucho mas ligera....en lo que queda de semana la probare mejor :thumbsup:


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

pues hoy (18-feb) se me ocurrio venirme a la ofiz en bike y al cielo se le ocurre llover...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Pos que bien lalo!!!

te cuento las salipicaderas son esenciales! con una jacket y unos pants largos (que me imagino debes de tener) te la haces, pero el agua (acompañada de otras cosas) que viene de las llantas es de lo que te tienes que cuidar....yo me tarde, pero lo aprendi jejeje

que bici usaste? cuantos kms haces?....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades, Martinsillo!!

La neta te quedo perrona la cleta.

Que envidia irse al trabajo en bici. Yo alguna vez lo llegue a hacer, sobre todo los viernes que iba "de civil" y vivia cerca de la oficina. Me veian como fuera un perro verde, pero pues me hacia lo que el viento a Juarez.

Gracias por cooperar con un auto menos! Yo hare un esfuercito por mi parte tambien.

Ya has probado la H-Bar? O todavia estas esperando a armar la Pugs? Y esa, para cuando?! A mi tambien me llama la atencion la H-bar... hace muchos años rode la Diamondback de un cuate que traia unos manubrios con unos angulos mas similares a la H-Bar que a un manubrio de ahora y la verdad si tenia sus puntos fuertes. Solo se hacia un poco raro en curvas MUY reviradas.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Warp said:


> Felicidades, Martinsillo!!
> 
> La neta te quedo perrona la cleta.
> 
> Que envidia irse al trabajo en bici. Yo alguna vez lo llegue a hacer, sobre todo los viernes que iba "de civil" y vivia cerca de la oficina. Me veian como fuera un perro verde, pero pues me hacia lo que el viento a Juarez.


Gracias Warp!
ya tengo casi el año y todavia algunos no lo entienden jejeje



Warp said:


> Gracias por cooperar con un auto menos! Yo hare un esfuercito por mi parte tambien.


estas en campo no?...si hubiese re-descubierto la bici cuando estaba en construccion en Tampico, creo que no me lo hubiese pensado mucho para irme en la bicla... igual con las caminatas diarias en el patio llegar un poquillo sudado no hubiese sido mucha diferencia :lol:



Warp said:


> Ya has probado la H-Bar? O todavia estas esperando a armar la Pugs? Y esa, para cuando?! A mi tambien me llama la atencion la H-bar... hace muchos años rode la Diamondback de un cuate que traia unos manubrios con unos angulos mas similares a la H-Bar que a un manubrio de ahora y la verdad si tenia sus puntos fuertes. Solo se hacia un poco raro en curvas MUY reviradas.


No no la he probado, esta allí entre las partes por armar, pero la verdad es que no he escuchado si no cosas buenas de la H y su hermana J... con la terminada de la commuter espero dedicarle ahora si el tiempo ($$  ) a la pugs...voy poco a poco... a veces pienso que para un simple mortal como yo este como que era un proyecto un poco ambicioso, pero como dicen por allí...las cosas que dan un poco de trabajo conseguirlas al final dan mas placer


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> Pos que bien lalo!!!
> 
> te cuento las salipicaderas son esenciales! con una jacket y unos pants largos (que me imagino debes de tener) te la haces, pero el agua (acompañada de otras cosas) que viene de las llantas es de lo que te tienes que cuidar....yo me tarde, pero lo aprendi jejeje
> 
> que bici usaste? cuantos kms haces?....


esta es la bici... me hacen falta algunos detallitos como cambiar el thomson plateado por uno ***** y el asiento por un slr, pero poco a poco....










disculpen el background, pero ps es que es donde la gente sale a descansar... tuve que poner la bici ahi para que no se mojara tanto...

hago la ridicula cantidad de 1.6 Km aprox, un poquito mas... osea 7 minutos leve para no sudar


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

plis dime que antes de hoy que te fuiste en bici... te ibas caminando!! :lol:

ya en serio, tienes la oportunidad de ser un auto menos muy facil!!! ojala te animes!

....oye tu vives cerca de una colina!! no me digas que ademas te toca de bajada en las mañanas!! :lol:

ese era mi setup inicial, hardtail (claro un poco lower specified), pero asi mismo con pocos accesorios...con unas salpicaderas clip on y estas listo para lo que venga...a menos que tengas que llevar algo en especial para la ofiz claro


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> plis dime que antes de hoy que te fuiste en bici... te ibas caminando!! :lol:
> 
> ya en serio, tienes la oportunidad de ser un auto menos muy facil!!! ojala te animes!
> 
> ...


si a veces me vengo caminando....a veces en camionaxo... ya que afortunadamente para mi el camion me deja a unos metros de mi oficina y pasa a unas 6 cuadras de mi casa.

de plano cuando no se puede si me vengo en carro, pero es mas tardado por que de aqui a que encuentro estacionamiento.... pfffffff :madman:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mtymxdh said:


> si a veces me vengo caminando....a veces en camionaxo... ya que afortunadamente para mi el camion me deja a unos metros de mi oficina y pasa a unas 6 cuadras de mi casa.
> 
> de plano cuando no se puede si me vengo en carro, pero es mas tardado por que de aqui a que encuentro estacionamiento.... pfffffff :madman:


 muy bien lo del transporte publico...ojala veamos gente con foldies en el metro o en el camion pronto...

bueno... al rato nos cuentas que tan mojado llegas a la casa!...yo voy saliendo con mis salicaderas nuevas :ihih: ....ahora me cae el aguacero! :lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> e
> 
> hago la ridicula cantidad de 1.6 Km aprox, un poquito mas... osea 7 minutos leve para no sudar


Por el puro gusto de subirse a esa cleta diario, yo la usaria aunque viviera a la mitad de distancia:thumbsup:

... chale... trabajar en Santa Fe no rifa... MUCHOS metros verticales para llegar aquí, hacen imposible el uso de la bici... sniff.. snifff..... quiero una hardtail urbana:madman: :madman:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:ihih:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y hablando de reclutados al ciclismo urbano...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y para cerrar el dia...esta gente basicamente dio en el clavo:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

felicidades! chida tu bici y que webos para andar en la calle en la Zona Sur de Monterrey que esta tanto loco desquiciado en tremendas camionetotas que se te echan encima como dragones a los caballerso de escualida montura, como se narra en aquella pelicula espanola de rodando por ti, la neta felicidades y ojala y muchos mas hagamos lo mismo, afortunadamente, yo tengo mi oficina a menos de una cuadra de casa y no uso el coche mas que para ir a entrenar, al heb y al aeropuerto.

saludos y nuevamente felicidades!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Felicidades, Mxdh! Disfrutaste?

Martin, quedo bonita, pero hasta mas bonita asi con la lluvia! Acompanaste a ese cuate que convenciste antes a llegar al trabajo pedaleando, o es que viven por colonias distintas?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@MarcoL
Gracias Marco!

@rodar!...
fijate que no pude...habiamos quedado de rodar un fin de semana, pero como no se aguanto y se vino solo pues ya ni hizo falta...si analizamos ruta en mapmyride un dia y le dije un par de cosas, pero pues no hizo falta mas....tomando la ofic como punto de ref...el vive para el norte y yo para el sur....


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

un par de nuestra rodada ayer en MTY...





un poco mas aqui

Saludos!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Doh! Weather as pretty as the bikes!
iQue envidia!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Es interesante el despertar conciencia y usar mas tu bici que tu auto.

En mi caso particular yo uso una pickup de 8 cilindros y peus ya se imaginaran lo gastalona que es, pero solo la uso para ir al trabajo ya que recorro alrededor de 30 kms para llegra a la oficina, lo rescatable de todo es que desde que llego y la dejo en el estacionamiento como a las 10:00 se queda ahi hasta las 20:00 hrs parada.

A veces yo me he animado a ir únicamente los sábados en bici al trabajo pero lo eh dejado, es como una hora de ida y otra de regreso. En lo más posible trato de usar mi bici ya sea para hacer los pagos del banco y hasta para pagar el teléfono, entro a la zona exclusiva para autos  

También he visto en el tren suburbano, en la terminal Cuautitlán, hay un apartado para bicis y motos y muchos dejan su bici ahi y toman el tren para ir al D.F.

Yo tengo ganas de hacerme de una bici urbana totalmente rigida. no se invierte tanto y quedan muy bonitas.

Quiza me anime mas a armar una para la ciudad que otra para montaña.

Les mando un saludo y sigamos así!:thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Que tal RR!

que bueno que pienses asi y tengas la disposicion que muchos no tienen...

30 km era casi lo que yo hacia cuando comence, pero ida y vuelta :lol: ...ahora solo hago 20 diarios...

otra forma de darle a la rodada ciudadana es con una foldie...ruedas hasta cierto punto y te montas en el camion/metro el resto del recorrido...mucha gente lo hace asi cuando los recorridos son muy largos...y digo foldie por que creo que aun no tenemos camiones con racks para bicis...


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Yo con mucho gusto usaría la bici para ir de casa al trabajo, pero aún no logro imaginar como resolver estos inconvenientes:

1) ¿Qué onda con el sudor cuándo se llega a la oficina?

2) ¿Y cómo se le hace cuando está lloviendo a cántaros?

3) Hay demasiado burro en sus autos y lo último que respetan es a los ciclistas. Eso de morir apachurrado no es lo mío.

Aún falta mucha conciencia y cultura de la bici, pero es excelente ver este tipo de acciones. No puedo prometer usar la bici a diario, pero cooperaré con lo que pueda.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Solo para referencia de los usuarios :lol:



klavius said:


> 1) ¿Qué onda con el sudor cuándo se llega a la oficina?
> 
> *Si en la ofic no tienes las facilidades, siempre hay una solucion, para mi fue conseguir un lugar donde bañarme cerca de la ofic (aka: gym o algo parecido)*
> 
> ...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Klavius aqui te dejo unos links

http://www.runmuki.com/commute/

http://commutebybike.com/cats/commuting-101/

http://www.bikecommuters.com/

http://commutebybike.com/

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/PracticalCycling/commuteguide.htm

Pero realmente, lo unico que se necesita, son "tener las ganas de hacerlo" cuando uno quiere, inventa como hacerle para superar el reto... por ejemplo lo del sudor al llegar a la oficina: te puedes venir muy tranquilo, recuerda que no es carrera, y al lelgar a laoficina limpiarte la cara con esas toallitas humedas para bebe...

puedes traer un cambio de ropa en los panniers, o no se como se llaman... Si en tu oficina tienes un estacionamiento seguro, puedes llegar los lunes con tu bici y dejar ahi ropa para la semana y rodar entre semana y llevarte el carro a tu casa el viernes...

uff...

en la lluvia si esta mas cañon, pero pues con un buen impermeable tipo los que usan los chavos que andan de repartidor en moto, Realmente cuando llueve yo evito la bici

Respecto a los burros en auto, no se que me pasa, pero cuando ando en la bici, me siento invencible, (No invisible eh!) ver la impotencia de los carros parados en los semaforos mientras paso como sin nada entre ellos,, si es una avenida de alto flujo, yo te recomendaria buscar una calle paralela, o de plano subirte a la banqueta cuando sea posible y estrictamente necesario.

bueno, seguire trabajando..... saludos...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> Que tal RR!
> 
> que bueno que pienses asi y tengas la disposicion que muchos no tienen...
> 
> ...


ESO ES IDEALYA QUE CUANDO TOMO TRANSPORTE PARA IR LA TRABAJO ES MUY LIMITADO Y TARDA MUCHO, ENTONCES SERÍA BUENO TOMAR UNO QUE TE DEJE RELATIVAMENTE CERCA Y DE AHI TOMAR LA BICI, ESE ES BUEN PUNTO. AUNQUE POR LAS MISMA LIMITACIONES LO IDEAL ES IR EN AUTO, PUES CREO LO INTENTARÉ DE NUEVO LOS FINES DE SEMANA.

TAMBIEN SERÍA DE GRAN AYUDA LO QUE COMENTAS, LOS RACKS EN LOS CAMIONES. MI HERMANO ESTÁ EN CANADÁ Y AHI ME COMENTA QUE PUEDES ANDAR A TUS ANCHAS EN BICI Y SUBIRLA CUANDO TE CANSES AL RACK DE UN CAMIÓN Y LISTO!.:madman:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

A MI TAMBIEN ME PASA POR LO REGULAR, PERO ME SIENTO COMO PEZ EN EL AGUA EN LA CIUDAD YA QUE DESDE HACE 8 AÑOS HE RODADO EN ELLA, SEA PARA IR DE COMPRAS, REALIZAR PAGOS O PARA ENTRENAMIENTO FISICO, SOBRE TODO EN COLONIAS CON SUBIDAS PROLONGADAS.

RESPECTO A LA FORMA DE IRTE AL TRABAJO, SI ES BUENO ENCONTRAR RUTAS ALTERNAS, POR EJEMPLO, PARA IR A MI TRABAJO ES NECESARIO Y CASI RELIGIOSAMENTE TOMAR LA AUTOPISTA MEX-QRO. SEGÚN UN ESTUDIO LA SEGUNDA AUTOPISTA MAS PELIGROSA DEL PAIS. (YA CHOCQUE DOS VECES) POR ESO CUANDO DEICIO USAR LA CLETA ME VOY POR UNA ANTIGUA CARRETERA CON BASTANTE FLUJO VEHICULAR PERO NO TÁN PELIGROSA, LLEGANDO A MEDIO TRAYECTO HAY UN CAMINO ANGOSTO DE TERRACERIA QUE ME LLEVA POR CAMPOS Y DE AHI SALGO TODO DERECHO AL TRABAJO, BUENO ES UNA TRAYECTO ENTRE CAMPOS Y ZONA INDUSTRIAL AQUÍ EN CUAUTITLÁN. Y LA VERDAD ESTÁ SUPER RELAX.

LO NEGATIVO ES QUE SALGO A LAS 20:00 HRS. Y SI ESTA ARRIESGADO PASAR POR AHI, YA QUE ESTÁ MUY SOLO Y CERO ILUMINACIÓN.

EN FIN YO TRATO DE EN LAMEDIDA DE LO MENOS POSIBLE USAR MI TRUCK Y HASTA AL SUPER VOY CAMINANDO. JEJE QUE MANDILÓN. 

YA SE ME ANTOJÓ CONSTRUIR UNA URBANA GUAPA :madman:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

como dice mtymxdh, cuando uno quiere puede...

esa ruta al trabajo suena como el viaje ideal RR, una mezcla de asfalto y offroad suena ideal para una 29er rigida :thumbsup: ... cuando la tengas lista nos avisas! 

de la ofic al blockbuster (aprovechando los martes de a 15 pesos  ) y a la casa, 12 km.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Que tal Banda!

Regios y no Regios están cordialmente invitados mañana Jueves 25 de Febrero de 8 a 9 am para que escuchen la emisora de radio 1310 am (si am) el programa Voz Verde, programa que trata temas de índole ecológico y en donde mañana tendré una pequeña participación.

Sé que les envió la invitación un poco tarde y si quizas se les va a hacer un poco difícil conseguir donde escuchar la emisora…me disculpan esa….en mis futuras presentaciones les avisare con tiempo! :lol:

Saludos!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

sera posible que grabes algo y pongas el archivo en tu pag?

mi radio ya no tiene AM... :'(



martinsillo said:


> Que tal Banda!
> 
> Regios y no Regios están cordialmente invitados mañana Jueves 25 de Febrero de 8 a 9 am para que escuchen la emisora de radio 1310 am (si am) el programa Voz Verde, programa que trata temas de índole ecológico y en donde mañana tendré una pequeña participación.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya me siento anciano.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

estuvo chido el programa...no hable mucho jejeje....no lo grabaron y yo no me lleve con que grabar...pero un compañero de la ofic logro grabar algo..al rato veo como lo subo a la pagina....y lo peor fue que desde ayer tambien estaban al aire por internet


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ahora si estoy listo!










Mas detalles en el blog...link abajo...me cambie de site por cierto!...otro nombre, mismo animo!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Chido!
Lista para un recorrido mas largo. ?Te interesa la idea de touring?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mucho rodar, he soñado bastante con la idea de darle la vuelta al mundo en bici, o por lo menos a Mexico jeje...creo que es mas fácil planear un mega tour que hacerlo para un tour corto de una o dos semanas donde tienes el tiempo bien contado.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> mucho rodar, he soñado bastante con la idea de darle la vuelta al mundo en bici, o por lo menos a Mexico jeje...creo que es mas fácil planear un mega tour que hacerlo para un tour corto de una o dos semanas donde tienes el tiempo bien contado.


Es fácil. Empieza aquí:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/categories/?o=RrzKj&category_id=316&doctype=journal&page=25
una collección de cuentas por bicituristas acerca de sus primeras aventuras. Lee un par de ellas, no gastes mucho tiempo en contemplar lo más perfecto, y dále.
Aquí tienes un "First Tour" en Chih:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Salaices2006
¡Tú puedes!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

chido rodar... tienes razon...no hay que pensarlo mucho...
cuentame... en tus mini tours de dos dias...pasas la noche en carpa?...ya estoy pensando una opcion...aprox 100mi ida y 100mi de vuelta.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Carpa? Aparte del pescado, no sé qué es. Depende del prognostico, a veces duermo en el suelo, otras veces en mi "tent" (tienda de acampar?). La carpa sería eso? Otros buscan habitación en otro pueblo, lo que sería más facil si uno no quierre llevar mucho. 100 millas por día se me hace mucho pero hay quienes lo hagan. Normalmente alcanzo unas 60, 70 por camino, menos si ando por brecha.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

si rodar...carpa seria el corto para tienda de acampar.

creo que 100 seria mas o menos lo minimo que tendria que rodar para llegar a otro pueblo con paisajes chidos...quizas alguien de Monterrey me pueda aclarar....pero creo que mas o menos eso seria lo que tendria que hacer desde MTY a la Presa Cerro Prieto en Linares....creo que estaria chido ese tour.

un par de fotos de Panoramio en Google Maps


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Si no alcanzas en dos dias, a lo mehor con un puente? O puedes estacionar medio rumbo? O pedir a alguien que te deje ahi para regresar pedaleando?
Un cuidado- si hablas de Linares, Nuevo Leon, parece que la ruta corriente es pura autopista. Algunos dicen que se puede con bici, otros que no. Mas vale preguntar a alguien (club para ciclismo de ruta?) antes como se ve por esas partes.


----------

